
20 Websites That Made Me A Better Web Developer - drm237
http://sixrevisions.com/resources/20_websites_better_web_developer/
======
run4yourlives
Up-voted for webmonkey alone. That site was kick ass back in the day... glad
to see it's still around, but I wonder how relevant it is.

They could definitely use a redesign though... the nostalgic shtick only lasts
so long.

------
tel
It's fun to split these right down the middle into interface design and
application design. They tend to fall almost completely into one of those
categories.

------
wave
I would add relatively a new website called <http://highscalability.com> It
has information about how highly scalable websites have been built.

